# Imperial 626 with 8 HP predator clone



## CADDAMCZYK (Dec 1, 2014)

Long time reader, first time poster!

I have an old Jacobsen 626 with the Tehcumseh H60 that I found for free on the side of the road. It was running ok, but it seemed like it was putting out way less than the 6 hp it was rated for. With the wet, heavy snow we just got in MA for Thanksgiving, I got a little frustrated and decided to either rebuild the engine or swap it out.

I picked up a 301cc 8 HP predator from Harbor Freight. The swap was relatively easy, just some drilling to mount the new motor. My auger tensioner needs a little work because the old setup couldnt bolt back on, but the current setup held up through blowing the slush around my back yard nicely. I blew it into about a 2 foot pile and I was still chewing through it without bogging down.

I was wondering if I should change the auger pulley size to throw faster now that I have some more HP? Both the auger and the forward drive pulley are 3" OD.

Pic below, more to follow if anyone is interested in more info


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forum CADDAMCZYK . Nice job keeping the old machine going. In my opinion, if the gap between the impeller blades and the housing is larger the 1/4", you would gain more from adding an impeller kit to it. You can search the forum or internet for how to construct and install this modification. Many people here (me included) have made our own with cheaply purchased materials and an hours worth of time. It is critical to keep the auger belt tight and in good condition to see the best performance with or without the impeller modification. The added horse power will help chew deeper snow without bogging down, but the RPM's are about the same (3400-3600) as the stock motor.


----------



## CADDAMCZYK (Dec 1, 2014)

I was looking into the impeller kit and I think I might give it a try when I have some time. I've seen some youtube videos of that mod and it seems really effective. I think I saw someone on this forum use baler rubber from tractor supply, so I'll look into that.

I love the old machines like this one. I particularly like how the drive system is so simple on this thing.


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

I used the rubber from an old set of single stage paddles that worked out very well. I guess you could also find an old tire and use the sidewall rubber if want.


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Why not a pulley swap AND an impeller kit!!! I wouldn't go crazy on the pulley size, just adding 1/2" will help.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

*Pulleys*

I won't go crazy on oversizing the pulleys. You need to remember things like the auger gearcase needs to take both the additional speed along with if you impact something it could shock it harder. Depending on the type gearcase you have, with the larger engine and additional speed it may have longevity issues in the future.

Good luck


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hello caddamczyk, welcome to *SBF!!* if the 8hp predator motor works as good as the 6.5 you've just built yourself one heck of a snowblower. you might want to look into adding a heater box to the carb like a few of the guys using the 6.5hp motor have done


----------



## greatwhitebuffalo (Feb 11, 2014)

I'm not a fan of the aftermarket "offshore" small engines, but that was a good save. better than the machine getting scrapped, that's for sure. nice job.


----------



## CADDAMCZYK (Dec 1, 2014)

I think I'll leave the pulleys the same for now until I can do some testing with some actual snow. I am definitely going to be doing an impeller kit and a heater box. I've done some research and it looks like this motor is a clone of the Honda GX240, so the carb looks to be the same as the Honda GX240 carb, except the HF carb is not adjustable. The Honda carb may have slightly bigger jets too. I might pick up the Honda carb because they're only about $15-$20 on eBay. 

There's not too much info about these motors anywhere. No where near as much as the 212cc.

Cant wait for some more snow to do some tweaking on this thing.


----------



## Toro-8-2-4 (Dec 28, 2013)

I agree with HCBPH. I am in the process of getting my predator going on my MTD.

I decided to stay with the same size auger pulley for those reasons. Plus where I live, if I throw the snow 40 feet it would **** off my neighbors.

If you can get an adjustable Carb go for it. I know John is trying to come up with one for the 212 cc along with his other amazing projects and work.

I also appreciate those who save older machines.


----------



## CADDAMCZYK (Dec 1, 2014)

couple more pics. using original throttle control on the snowblower was easy, but works backwards. I would like to use the original on/off keyed switch too, but havn't tried yet. Has anybody else? I dont want to pry that stuff apart and break it hahaha!

Heater box or maybe even a copy of waterlooboy2hp's ingenious setup to come. Probably some touch up paint too 

My wife and I have a baby on the way in a couple months so shes been keeping me busy with other projects


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

this is one project I would like to see completed


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Just thought I'd piggy back on this thread...as I just alos picjked up a old Jacob 626...looks just like this...Got a owners manual from a fellow forum member...My question is on changing the auger belt...Mine is badly stretched...How difficult..? 
Does it come out the bottom? The manual refers only to a drive belt...seems to skip the auger belt change...Any help ?


----------



## CADDAMCZYK (Dec 1, 2014)

Not sure if there is an easier way, but to do mine I take both belts off of the engine pulleys. Then I take off the back cover to expose the drive friction disk system. There are 2 pins that hold the top of the assembly in place, one on either side of the assembly. they are held in with cotter pins. If you remove the cotter pins, it gives the friction disk assembly just enough play so that you can slip the belt under it and remove it. I did a quick paint drawing to show you which pins I'm talking about. I would take some pics but I'm at work right now. Sorry if its a little confusing. 

Once you get the process down it takes about 10 mins to do it.

Think you could make a pdf copy of that manual for me? Pretty please?


----------



## suspicionofignorance2 (Jan 26, 2014)

Thnx to CADDAMCZYK for his help...I'v only changed two belts in the past...Toro and MTD...both were accessed thru top in space between pulleys...Check your email...I can send the manual pdf..need your email..


----------



## CADDAMCZYK (Dec 1, 2014)

*Update*

A quick update after this weekend's 6-8" of snow in MA,

This blower is unstoppable now! I did the impeller kit with some baler belt i bought from TS, and it throws like a champ. I have never used a snow blower that chews through stuff like this one.

My wife had a baby shower on Sunday, so I had to create parking in the yard. in addition to the 6" we got, there was a couple inches of crusty stuff underneath from a previous storm. The motor didn't even slow down going through drifts about 12 inches high. 

I also removed a bunch of the slushy, nasty stuff from the snow plows on the end of my yard so people could park along the road. The blower didn't miss a beat. 

My neighbors couldn't believe that the same blower that couldn't handle 3 inches on Thanksgiving was clearing my whole yard, while on Saturday and Sunday they were suck on the end of driveway slush and had to resort to a shovel


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I repowered an old large frame 8/26 cub cadet a few years with an 11hp harbor freight engine and it has been kicking butt ever since. With the impeller kit it will throw slush 20'+ and 40+ with snow. Good luck with your newly repowered snowblower.

carl


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

Great job saving that old machine!

Good luck! Hopefully the little one waits until Juno blows over!


----------

